

Exploring Mathematics With Sage - bigalo93
http://arachnoid.com/sage/

======
minopret
"There are many things Mathematica can do that Sage cannot (I provide examples
in this article)."

I'm not surprised, but I would like to see a link there to some of the
instances. So I went looking. After a minute or two I found an example in the
article, a differential equation.
[http://arachnoid.com/sage/terminal_velocity.html#Falling_in_...](http://arachnoid.com/sage/terminal_velocity.html#Falling_in_Air)

In my understanding of the mission of the Sage project, it is valid and
helpful to report each such instance as a bug in Sage.

